# My Case Idea!



## AsphyxiA (Feb 9, 2007)

Ive drawn out some rough plans in google sketchit. I plan on building this thing out anodized black aluminum.  it will have 5 12cm fan holes and the MOBO will inverted. The idea of this case is to allow for the bare essentials, which means minimal expansion; room for a a dvd drive & 2 SATA HDDs.  The dimensions will be similar to that of the Lian-Li PC 60 series, possibly a bit smaller.  I need more ideas though!!!!!!!!!! Give me more ideas, preferably aesthetic ideas!


----------



## ktr (Feb 9, 2007)

looks very similar to an apple case...but it really like it!


----------



## AsphyxiA (Feb 9, 2007)

i guess you can see where i got a little of my inspiration


----------



## Wile E (Feb 9, 2007)

Put it on casters, like the Lian-Li cases. Than add a 2x120mm fan opening and grill on the bottom. Talk about ridiculous airflow.


----------



## Munkul (Feb 9, 2007)

you want a space wetween the hard disks. that means that they wont overheat. putting two modern hard disks together is asking for trouble.
nice case though!


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 14, 2007)

why not slap a 15 0r 17 inch tft screen on the side of the case thats my next project i have been looking at small 4 and 5 inch screens for the front but it means buying the controller board too if i use vga the cheaper option is composite that somtimes comes with controller board for volume brightness color etc.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 15, 2007)

Nah, boring. Same shape and dimensions as any other box out there. I suggest something like this:

1./ Tall and thin

2./ PSU at bottom (due to external cables), exit fan at top rear, DVD at top, big gap, then mainboard, then HDD's. Hdd's at bottom rather thatn at top to reduce shock if case fall over.

3./ Black

4./ Like the 2001 Space Odessey monolith. Make it ultra silent. But have an MP3 play in the background with the 2001 theme-tune... or ... that weird noise the monolith made

Other people on this forum will be amazed and will gather round your new case:






It will look cool in your bedroom. All the babes will be scratching at your door... trying to get out! LOL:


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 15, 2007)

P.S. re the bedroom shot above. 

Now that's case lighting for you! Not in the case ... but lighting under case. NICE


----------

